# Led Strobe



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone know why LED strobe on the showcase doesn't work? I've tried many apps and none of them work.


----------



## gunitgeoff (Oct 21, 2011)

I've never gotten it to work on the mesmerize either.


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> Does anyone know why LED strobe on the showcase doesn't work? I've tried many apps and none of them work.


Our camera flash is gay. Works good on HTC evo 4g


----------

